# أين أجد تقنية الطاقة الشمسية في الإمارات ؟



## بو سالم (29 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أنا مسرور جدا بالمشاركة في هذا الملتقى المفيد جدا ، وقد كنت أبحث عن هذه النوعية من الملتقيات ، وبمجرد ما أن دخلت حتى قرت عيني وطمعت في المشاركة في هذا الملتقى 

مما شدني موضوعات الطاقة الشمسية فقد قرأت أكثرها ، ولذا أحب أن أستفيد عمليا من هذه الطاقة ، فهل يعرف أحد منكم عناوين للشركات التي توفر الطاقة الشمسية في الإمارات ؟ 

أتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 يناير 2008)

بكل تأكيد اخي الكريم موجودة

في السوق الصيني ، قرب المدينة العالمية دبي ...


----------



## بو سالم (30 يناير 2008)

أشكرك كثيرا أخي المهندس محمد 

ولكن السوق الصيني كبير جدا ، وقد كنت من قبل سألت عن الخلايا الشمسية في بعض المحلات فلم يعرف أحد عنها شيء ، فهل تعرف محلا بعينه أو قسما معينا 

على كل حال سأذهب مرة أخرى للسوق الصيني


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 يناير 2008)

في الصفحات الصفراء وجدت العديد من محلات بيع الخلايا الشمسية وتوريدها

يمكنك مراجعة الصفحات الصفراء وقريبا سأدرج لك بعضها...


----------



## اسم مستعار (31 يناير 2008)

لو سمحت , هل هناك ابنيه في الامارات تعتمد على الطاقه الشمسيه ؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 فبراير 2008)

يوجد في مدينة ابو ظبي بالقرب من مطار ابو ظبي

ايضا راجعي الموقع التالي :

www.masdar.ae


----------



## بو سالم (1 فبراير 2008)

ليتك تدلني على العناوين مشكورا


----------



## بو سالم (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مهندس محمد 
مرحبا بك ، لقد ذهبت للسوق الصيني ، وبعد تعب عثرت على ما كنت أبغي 

وجدت المحل الذي يبيع خلايا الطاقة الشمسية ، والمراوح الهوائية التي تولد الطاقة عن طريق الرياح ، والسخان الشمسي . 

اسم الشركة : شركة نور الدين للتجارة التكنوليوجيا 
الهاتف / 0097143687397
الفاكس /0097143623436
الهاتف المتحرك / 00971504984495
email/ [email protected]

عندهم أنواع من الخلايا ، نوع منها يولد 24 فولت ، ونوع آخر يولد 12 فولت ، وأظن هناك نوع يولد 4 فولت . 
لكن الأسعار غاللية جدا ، فالتي تولد 24 فولت قيمة اللوحة يساوي 3000 درهم والتي تولد 12 فولت يساوي 2000 درهم ، وهذه الأسعار كلها من دون البطاريات والكونفيرتر 
أما أسعار الكونفيرتر فهي كالتالي 
ما يولد 1000 وات قيمته 500 درهم ، وما يولد 3000 وات قيمته 1200 درهم 

فكرة استعمال الطاقة الشمسية ما تزال تراودني خاصة أنني في صدد بناء مسكن جديد ، ولذا عندي عدة تساؤلات ، منها : 

هل استعمالي للتيار الكهربائي مباشرة يكون ( أثناء وجود الشمس نهارا ) يكون من خلال الخلايا مباشرة أم عن طريق الطاقة التي تخزن في البطاريات ؟ 

عند استعمالي للكونفيرتر المولد ل 1000 وات مثلا ، كم ستكون مدة اشتغال البطارية وتوفيرها للطاقة؟ 

في دولة مثل الإمارات ، كم هي المدة الكافية لشحن البطارية ؟ 

أنا آسف لكثرة هذه الأسئلة ، ولكن الموضوع قد شدني كثيرا ، وأرغب في تطبيق الفكرة لا سيما في منزلي الجديد إن شاء الله 

والله يرعاك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 فبراير 2008)

أخي يمكنك الاطلاع على المشاركات في الموضوع الموجود على الرابط ..

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19566.html
ويمكنك الاطلاع على الأسعار في الصفحة الخامسة ، ويمكن ايضاً أن تعلم أن السعر العالمي أكبر من ذلك ، لكن يمكن أن نبيع اللوحات من منشأ صيني بـأقل من 5 دولار أمريكي لكل وات ( مع جميع الملحقات ) أي نظام متكامل .


----------



## maaas76 (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الإخوان الأعزاء 
إلى كل المهتمين بالطاقة الشمسية أقول لكم 
ليست الخلايا الشمسية هي الطريقة المثلا للإستفادة من الطاقة
الشمسية فهي لا تستفيد سوى من حوالي 7% من أشعة 
الشمس والأفضل هو Sterling Engine 
واللذي يستفيد من حوالي 30% من أشعة الشمس 
وهذا مقطع فيديو إن شاء الله ينفعكم جميعا 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...926&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=4
دعاكم يا أخوان هو أفضل جائزة​


----------



## maaas76 (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة المهتمين بالطاقة الشمسية 
سأقدم لكم قريبا إن شاء الله دارة لملاحقة أشعة الشمس وقد جربتها وهي ناجحة 100%
مع احترامي


----------



## maaas76 (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة المهتمين بالطاقة الشمسية 
سأقدم لكم قريبا إن شاء الله دارة لملاحقة أشعة الشمس وقد جربتها وهي ناجحة 100%
مع احترامي​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 فبراير 2008)

انا سعيد جدا بتفاعل الجميع ، نحن بحاجة لمساعدة الجميع في المجال وكل من يعرف موردين

بأسعار مقبولة أرجوا أن يزودنا بعنوانيهم فورا

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 فبراير 2008)

أخي بو سالم أسئلتك منطقية لشخص يرغب بتطبيق الفكرة عمليا لذلك سأخوض معك تجربة كاملة لنرى ماذا يمكن أن نقدم لك ...

الأن لدي مشروعان :

1) كلية المجتمع بقطاع غزة وترغب بصورة جدية في إنارة طابق كامل على الطاقة الشمسية.

2) أخ بو سالم يرغب بتركيب نظام خاص لجزء من منزله.

سأقوم بإدراج مشاركتين منفصلتين لكل مشروع لنبدأ بمناقشة الفكرة من البداية حتى النهاية لنخرج 

بصورة كاملة عن مستلزمات المشروعين والتكاليف وأيضا سنضع مجموعة من عروض الأسعار

ونتناقش حول منطقيتها....

أتمنى من الجميع التفاعل ... شكرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 فبراير 2008)

أخي محمد 
أدرس الآن مشروع مبنى في مدينة حلب لتزويده بالطاقة الشمسية ( إنارة + تجهيزات الكترونية ) يحتاج المبنى إلى 42 كيلو وات ...
ما نزال في مرحلة النقاش حول أماكن توضع اللوحات والمساحة المطلوبة وأسعار اللوحات حسب التصميم المناسب .. عندما ننتهي من هذه الحسابات والنقاشات سأقدم لكم بعض التفاصيل اللازمة للدراسة التنفيذية ...
وأنا جاهز منذ الآن لمناقشة أي مشروع فعلي ..


----------



## الخـفوق (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً للجميع على المعلومات 

عوافي


----------

